# Next Up.... Dubai



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Let's get it started! 

Gallery: The brilliant Dubai skyline hosts a world-class team presentation - VeloNews.com

Dubai Tour 2014: Results & News | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

(1) every time I see "Dubai" my brain thinks "Dubya"... let's keep this out of PO
(2) Taylor Phinney, 490 watts for 12 minutes. Try that at home.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Creakyknees said:


> (1) every time I see "Dubai" my brain thinks "Dubya"... let's keep this out of PO
> (2) Taylor Phinney, 490 watts for 12 minutes. Try that at home.


Lol…the kid has all of the tools man. If he can just focus and toughen up a bit under Peiper's leadership, I really think he could accomplish everything Cancellara and Boonen have (or he could just end up being another Tony Martin, which isn't bad).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This is a cool photo angle for these pictures:

Gallery: 2014 Dubai Tour, stage 1 - VeloNews.com


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

1. Taylor PHINNEY, BMC Racing, in 12:03
2. Stephen CUMMINGS, BMC Racing, at :14
3. Lasse Norman HANSEN, Garmin-Sharp, at :16
4. Tony MARTIN, Omega Pharma-Quick Step, at :22
5. Fabian CANCELLARA, Trek Factory Racing, at :25
6. Peter SAGAN, Cannondale, at :31


This would be way impressive for TP if number 2 and 3 were not there. Nothing against Taylor, but he needs to start in the same wave as FC and TM to prove he can beat them.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

JackDaniels said:


> 1. Taylor PHINNEY, BMC Racing, in 12:03
> 2. Stephen CUMMINGS, BMC Racing, at :14
> 3. Lasse Norman HANSEN, Garmin-Sharp, at :16
> 4. Tony MARTIN, Omega Pharma-Quick Step, at :22
> ...


IDK, TP is great, but this was a little too short for his usual style. Taylor was inside of 6 seconds off TM in the 46km 2012 world ITT.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

spade2you said:


> IDK, TP is great, but this was a little too short for his usual style. Taylor was inside of 6 seconds off TM in the 46km 2012 world ITT.


I agree with Spade. To say he isn't one of the very best time trialists in the world is a bit of a stretch. Cancellara has taken a step backward in TT really. I don't even think it is a goal of his in most races anymore. Martin is #1 and Phinney is a close #2.

Wiggins is probably the only the other pro that is close on most courses (even though a number of big GC contenders seem to get better all of the time).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

It's also Feb.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

spade2you said:


> IDK, TP is great, but this was a little too short for his usual style. Taylor was inside of 6 seconds off TM in the 46km 2012 world ITT.


I'm not saying he's not great. I'm saying I don't believe he would have won if he had started with the favorites. That's the way it goes in TTs with over 100 people. If he can use it as a confidence builder then more power to him.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

JackDaniels said:


> I'm not saying he's not great. I'm saying I don't believe he would have won if he had started with the favorites. That's the way it goes in TTs with over 100 people. If he can use it as a confidence builder then more power to him.


It's unfortunate they didn't start together. 12km? Can it make that much of a difference?

TM has had a few early starts due to lower positions in GC before. Flats, mechanicals, etc. That's racing.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

JackDaniels said:


> I'm not saying he's not great. I'm saying I don't believe he would have won if he had started with the favorites. That's the way it goes in TTs with over 100 people. If he can use it as a confidence builder then more power to him.


Agreed, hard to compare riders starting in different waves when the conditions are changing. Sometimes it works for you, other times against.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's an article discussing Phinney's improvement and the changes that have taken place at BMC:

Sciandri celebrates Dubai win as Phinney embraces change at BMC - VeloNews.com


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Why were both Rui Costa and Tony Martin wearing rainbow jerseys? It's time trial, so shouldn't it be just Martin?


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

JackDaniels said:


> 1. Taylor PHINNEY, BMC Racing, in 12:03
> 2. Stephen CUMMINGS, BMC Racing, at :14
> 3. Lasse Norman HANSEN, Garmin-Sharp, at :16
> 4. Tony MARTIN, Omega Pharma-Quick Step, at :22
> ...


You seem to think TP was at some advantage by starting before, long before, FC and TM, which is contrary to conventional wisdom bar a disadvantageous weather/course condition change for the later starters. Were the course conditions for FC and TM in fact more difficult?

Maybe you're saying the same TT match-up in June, July or September would be a better indicator than in February?

IMO, a win is a win and third in a sprint today is third in a sprint. He increased his lead today, not bad.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

TerminatorX91 said:


> You seem to think TP was at some advantage by starting before, long before, FC and TM, which is contrary to conventional wisdom bar a disadvantageous weather/course condition change for the later starters. Were the course conditions for FC and TM in fact more difficult?
> 
> Maybe you're saying the same TT match-up in June, July or September would be a better indicator than in February?
> 
> IMO, a win is a win and third in a sprint today is third in a sprint. He increased his lead today, not bad.


If it was only TP who had beaten TM and FC, then it'd be more believable to be a valid result. However two others (who also started early, right?) also bet them. So the top 3 riders started earlier and bet the number 1 and 2 time trial specialists in the world who started later ... there seems to be a pattern forming. Later in the season, I'm sure we'll see them compete again and with closer starting times.

Brilliant tactics starting TP early (I read it was a decision BMC actively made, not just a luck of the draw thing), brilliant luck that the weather worsened, and brilliant performance for TP to be the strongest rider out of the early riders too.

Enjoyable stage today, a shame the Cavindish wasn't delivered to the front to have a proper duel with Kittel, but still a good stage.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

TerminatorX91 said:


> You seem to think TP was at some advantage by starting before, long before, FC and TM, which is contrary to conventional wisdom bar a disadvantageous weather/course condition change for the later starters. Were the course conditions for FC and TM in fact more difficult?
> 
> Maybe you're saying the same TT match-up in June, July or September would be a better indicator than in February?
> 
> IMO, a win is a win and third in a sprint today is third in a sprint. He increased his lead today, not bad.


Has TM ever won a TT this short?


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

TerminatorX91 said:


> You seem to think TP was at some advantage by starting before, long before, FC and TM, which is contrary to conventional wisdom bar a disadvantageous weather/course condition change for the later starters. Were the course conditions for FC and TM in fact more difficult?


Yes, according to Martin. 
(Martin steamed about wind after Phinney wins big in stage 1 at Dubai Tour - VeloNews.com)

I don't think anyone else gives a crap because tour of dubai is basically a training camp.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Kittel 1 - Cav 0

Next!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spade2you said:


> Has TM ever won a TT this short?


yes. 

"The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 5 characters."


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

albert owen said:


> Kittel 1 - Cav 0
> 
> Next!


Lol, I expect Cav and Co. to still get there share as we get deeper in the season, but it looks like their share may be significantly smaller than they are used to with the emergence of Greipel, Kittel, Degenkolb, Sagan, Nizzolo, Viviani, Guardini, etc.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Man, make that Kittel 2 - Cav 0. Hope he can get it together this season.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Triple for Kittel.

Oh well Mark, you had a good run.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Kittel is a power machine.

I run to the bathroom for a second and I come back to see Sagan throwing his bike, damn that coffee. Did anybody see what happened?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

No, they didn't catch it. I saw a big hole on his shorts by the hip so he must have went down and slid. All they said was they he went down alone and likely slid out. Shame but no one seems to be a threat to Kittel, again.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow he held that lead for a long time and right to the finish.. Talk about power.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

r1lee said:


> Wow he held that lead for a long time and right to the finish.. Talk about power.


He's strong man. He might be the fastest in a bunch sprint at this point, but Greipel is very close. Sagan and Cav probably still have the best kicks if you let them get a jump on you, but I don't know if they can take him if they all start sprinting at the same time and don't have the element of surprise.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

Cav always has a slow start to his season. Every year for the past 5 (or more) Cav comes out and loses or does not even contest the sprints then by July he is smokin them. Granted he's got some year on him now and there are some new up and coming guys but never count Cav out based on early season result!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's what Phinney had to say about his first GC win:

Taylor Phinney takes Dubai as Marcel Kittel wins finale - VeloNews.com


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

rcharrette said:


> Cav always has a slow start to his season. Every year for the past 5 (or more) Cav comes out and loses or does not even contest the sprints then by July he is smokin them. Granted he's got some year on him now and there are some new up and coming guys but never count Cav out based on early season result!


do you refer to his 2012 wins in Quatar or his 2013 win in san luis and then in Quatar as well?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I guess Cav lost his chain today:

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Little bit shaken up after the stage today. Hit a plastic road bollard with 1.5km to go. Ripped my chain out of the rear mech & gave me a...</p>— Mark Cavendish (@MarkCavendish) <a href="https://twitter.com/MarkCavendish/statuses/432126451823804416">February 8, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>...swollen hand. Can just count myself lucky. If it had been a concrete or metal one that they have in Europe, then I'd be in no position...</p>— Mark Cavendish (@MarkCavendish) <a href="https://twitter.com/MarkCavendish/statuses/432126843966468096">February 8, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Pictures:

Gallery: 2014 Dubai Tour, stage 4 - VeloNews.com


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

JackDaniels said:


> Yes, according to Martin.
> (Martin steamed about wind after Phinney wins big in stage 1 at Dubai Tour - VeloNews.com)
> 
> I don't think anyone else gives a crap because tour of dubai is basically a training camp.


Seems there were some differing positions about whether the wind conditions had actually changed, according to that article.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Love seeing Kittel win like that. He's going to be a power house this year.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Phinney needs to drink a Coke and at least act like he is excited. The guy interviews like he is reading cue cards on a screen for the first time. The contrast in interview between Kittel and Phinney was hilarious. Kittel, ear to ear grin and chatty while you would have thought Phinney took a sedative. Still, kudo's to them both for their victories and great racing.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

carbonLORD said:


> Phinney needs to drink a Coke and at least act like he is excited. The guy interviews like he is reading cue cards on a screen for the first time. The contrast in interview between Kittel and Phinney was hilarious. Kittel, ear to ear grin and chatty while you would have thought Phinney took a sedative. Still, kudo's to them both for their victories and great racing.


wow we finally found the person actually watching the interviews


----------

